# Jurassic Park 4 im Juni 2014



## Lich Dragon (12. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute gestern wurde (zumindest für mich) überraschender weise angekündigt dass Jurassic Park zum 4ten mal im Juni 2014 in die Kinos kommen soll. Der Start termin in den USA ist der 13 Juni und Steven Spielberg ist wieder als Produzent dabei. Was haltet ihr davon dass es nach dem umstrittenen 3ten Teil weiter geht?


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2013)

Der erste Film war ja noch nett, weil neu und nie dagewesen, der zweite war aber schon schlecht und der dritte grauenhaft, insofern befürchte ich das Schlimmste für den vierten Teil und werd mir den garantiert nicht im Kino anschauen, selbst wenn er (und das wird er sicher) in 3D ins Kino kommt.


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der erste Film war ja noch nett, weil neu und nie dagewesen, der zweite war aber schon schlecht und der dritte grauenhaft, insofern befürchte ich das Schlimmste für den vierten Teil und werd mir den garantiert nicht im Kino anschauen, selbst wenn er (und das wird er sicher) in 3D ins Kino kommt.



Zumindest kannst du dir dieses Jahr Teil 1 nochmal in 3D anschauen. *g*


----------

